# Advice on Mahindra 575DI Hydraulic pump problem



## tx_tequila

Doing some repair work on a Mahindra 575DI yester day all hydraulics were working fine
Needed to change some hyd lines so decided to change hyd fluid an filter also

After doing so, none of the hydraulics will work. 

So I disconnected lines one by one till I got to the pump
And I get nothing just a little fluid at first then nothing but air. 
Now not even air really.

I suspect it is the pump? 

As I have gone over it and double and tripled checked my work
And am not sure because I don't work on to many Mahindra’s 

I don’t think I missed anything
which is why I suspect it is the pump 
so I am in need of advice on what else to check to be sure it's the pump 
Or if I am misdiagnosing the problem. Or just missed something. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## jhngardner367

Did you check the valve to see if it was operating/dry ? Also,you might want to check the fluid level,and then work the selector valve (s),to bleed them. It sometimes takes a bit to bleed it all of air.


----------



## tx_tequila

jhngardner367 said:


> Did you check the valve to see if it was operating/dry ?



Which valve are you refering to ?

I have tried for hours to bleed it via hoses and controls but still no luck.


----------



## Fluid

How did you drain the fluid? How much drained out, about? Qrts? Gals? When you put the filter on, did you fill the filter with fluid before you installed it? How much did you put back in the system when you refilled it? Qrts? Gals? Which hydro lines did you replace?


----------



## RiverRat00

There is a shut off valve that is located on the front of the hyd. lift housing below the seat. Make sure it is turned all the way open. It should have took 3gls of premium hyd/Trans fluid. The hyd. filter is a strainer type and is inline with the system. You have to pull the pipe leading into the lift housing out and the filter comes with it. To me it sounds like the shut off valve is closed


----------



## tx_tequila

Thanks I figured it out the shut off was broken someone that worked for him decided to break it some how and then hammered the valve stem in with a hammer go figure, 

sorry I did not respond after my first post while working on that issue I shattered my wrist badly and I am just now trying to get back to using it but not so easy though.


----------



## derbysr

Sorry I has not responded about the pump problem I was having.
shortly after posting I did get the problem fixed it was a plugged valve
and in the proses of fixing it all repairs had to stop
because I shattered my wrist, it has been a rough deal the last couple of months.
and went through surgery to try to repair it.

thank you to the op who responded


----------



## tx_tequila

Not quite sure what to make of your post is there a question here


----------

